# glue choice



## Jonas Winslo (Aug 24, 2012)

I am building my home here in Costa Rica with Sura (hardwood) and Teak. I need to order glue and was hoping for some help. I want to glue and screw my flooring which is 1"x4" tongue and groove over 2"x 10" joists (Sura). Gluing my joints on my exposed framed walls (Teak). Also glue for joints in making doors and cabinets (Teak and Sura).

Gorrila?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You are wanting to glue and screw solid wood flooring? :blink:

Not a good idea. :no:


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Solid hardwood flooring can be applied by adhesive to an acceptable plywood or concrete substrate. My adhesive suggestion would be a moisture-cured urethane adhesive such as Bostick's Best. 

I would like to know more about the application of the other items before making a suggestion there.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Oh I forgot. Gluing and screwing is a bad idea.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

With solid wood, you have to allow for movement and glue won't allow that on floors or walls. Teak exudes an oil, many glues won't work with teak unless it's either wiped down with acetone or used on a freshly milled surface, meaning within minutes. Don't know anything about sura. Just use nails like they have done for centuries on floors and walls, pre-drill. In cabinet joinery, use mechanical joints, pinned M&T, for example. If the glue holds it will be a bonus but the joints won't be dependent on it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> You are wanting to glue and screw solid wood flooring? :blink:
> 
> Not a good idea. :no:


And, he did not mention a sub-floor. Sounds like it would be directly to the joists.

Must be a very expensive house with teak walls.

George


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

No, his home is in Costa Rica, not North Dakota.

Jonas, you need an adhesive that can allow the wood to flex a little as the humidity changes.
Australians in their tropical parts use Sikaflex (Silkaflex?) with flooring. Sets up OK but doesn't really harden.


----------

